# In case you missed it...



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

A couple weeks back, No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain was in God's country (Baja California). I've eaten at every carrito (and Kentucky Fried Buches) he featured in that episode from TJ to Ensenada and they really are THAT good. 











Also in this episode, he featured a great restaurant in the Valle de Guadalupe called "Corazon de Tierra." I had the pleasure of dining there last month and I have to say that I cannot wait to go back. The chef, Diego Hernandez, is a real up and comer in the world of Mexican culinary arts. He's only 28, so expect to hear his name for years to come. 

Diego's restaurant is featured at 4:19 of this clip. 






Provecho!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

We just started recieving his show about 6 months ago on our cable system. It is on every week night so I´m sure they are old shows but the best cooking / travel show on TV right now in my opinoin. 
I can party pretty hard if the need were to arise, but this guy is the master of food and drink.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> I can party pretty hard if the need were to arise, but this guy is the master of food and drink.


Yeah, I hate him, too. By "hate", I mean I want his job.


----------

